# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Des hackers ont transfr des base de donnes fdrales sur le changement climatique en Europe

## Coriolan

*Des hackers ont transfr des bases de donnes fdrales sur le changement climatique en Europe*
*Le jour mme de l'inauguration de Trump*

Alors que la prestation de serment de Donald Trump vient davoir lieu ce vendredi, un groupe de soixante programmeurs et scientifiques se sont regroups dans un btiment du Department of Information Studies  lUniversit de California-Los Angeles (UCLA) pour essayer de collecter des donnes du gouvernement lies au climat. Dans une feuille de calcul, ils ont marqu toutes leurs cibles parmi lesquelles figurent des centaines de sources comme les pages web ddies  linitiative dnergie solaire du dpartement dnergie amricain ou encore des donnes de lEnergy Information data qui comparent les nergies fossiles  celles renouvelables.


Beaucoup des programmeurs qui se sont prsents  lUCLA  loccasion de lvnement sont des salaris travaillant en tant que consultants IT ou des responsables de donnes dans des startups ; dautres sont des tudiants dinformatique. Le groupe de scientifiques en place a inclus des cologistes, des gestionnaires de laboratoire et des ocanographes qui sont venus duniversits se trouvant dans toute la Californie du Sud. Les vnements comme ceci sont devenus une tendance dans toute lAmrique, ils ont permis ces dernires semaines de sauvegarder des milliers de pages de portails gouvernementaux amricains comme EPA.gov, NASA.gov, DOE.gov et whitehouse.gov. Afin de protger ces donnes, elles ont t transfres  lInternet Archive.

Des hackers, des bibliothcaires, des scientifiques et des archivistes ont travaill sans relche lors de ces vnements pour tlcharger le maximum de donnes sur le climat et lenvironnement  partir des sites gouvernementaux avant que Trump nentre en fonction. Ce processus avanait bien jusquau jour de linauguration du nouveau prsident.  midi, juste aprs la prestation du serment de Trump et que lvnement dans lUCLA allait juste commencer, des pages web lies au changement climatique commenaient  disparaitre du portail de la maison blanche. Il est tout  fait normal pour chaque prsident de se dbarrasser de quelques pages web de son prdcesseur, mais la disparition brusque de toute mention du changement climatique juste aprs linauguration de Trump montre la position de la nouvelle administration en ce qui concerne le climat.

 Nous avons eu une crise cardiaque , a dit Laurie Allen qui dirige lvnement.  Durant les quatre derniers jours, je pense quon a travaill 22 heures chaque jour parce quon a entendu que ces incidents devaient avoir lieu .

 Si seulement nous avions tort  propos de nos craintes, mais cest exactement le genre de situations que nous avons prdit lors des prparations , a ajout Bethany Wiggin, directrice du Penn EHLab (Penn Program in Environmental Humanities) de lUniversit de Pennsylvanie. Son laboratoire est  lorigine du programme public et collaboratif #DataRefuge.

Durant les cent premiers jours de la nouvelle administration, une quipe de programmeurs volontaires va scanner les sites web gouvernementaux et les comparer aux versions archives pour dceler tout changement.  Nous allons informer les gens de ces changements. Nous esprons produire un rapport hebdomadaire des changements , a dit Wiggin, peut-tre sous forme de newsletter.

Wiggin et Allen ont inform que les changements actuellement ne sont rien compars  ce qui va venir. La nouvelle administration pourrait prendre pour cible les larges volumes de donnes gouvernementaux sur le changement climatique et ltat de lenvironnement. Ces donnes sont largement exploites par les scientifiques lors de leurs recherches. Par exemple, l'Agence amricaine pour la protection de l'environnement (EPA) hberge une norme base de donnes sur le contrle de la qualit de lair, ces donnes pourraient devenir la cible du nouveau directeur de l'agence Scott Pruitt, connu pour tre un fervent dfenseur des nergies fossiles.

Et cest l que les hackatons de sauvegarde de donnes interviennent, durant chaque vnement, des programmeurs volontaires ont mis en place des scripts pour collecter des bases de donnes fdrales toujours plus larges et toujours plus compliques. Pour gagner du temps, les quipes se partagent ces scripts et continuent de les amliorer. 

Les donnes sont organises et uploades au site datarefuge.org, un site web bas sur la version open source de Ckan, une application web permettant le stockage et la distribution de donnes. Tous les hackatons utilisent ce site pour stocker les donnes et esprent quil va servir de rfrentiel des donnes de la priode pr-Trump. 

Une autre copie du site est hberge en Europe grce  linitiative de Michael Riedyk, PDG de Page Freezer, une entreprise canadienne darchivage de donnes. Lors de la nuit qui a prcd le jour de linauguration, Riedyk lisait un article en ligne sur lvnement de sauvegarde des donnes et a pens quil ne serait pas mauvais si les donnes taient hberges dans une autre localisation. Son entreprise avait dj des serveurs en Europe. Ds lors, il a contact Wiggin et a offert ses services gratuitement pour linitiative. 

Wiggin lui a envoy 30 000 pages web de sites gouvernementaux et 150 domaines de sites web complets que les participants des vnements de sauvetage des donnes ont identifis comme susceptibles dtre menacs par la nouvelle administration. Le lendemain du jour de linauguration de Trump, lquipe de Riedyk avait presque termin le travail.  Nous avons captur une large portion , dit-il.  Je pense que nous aurons tout le contenu de la liste aujourdhui ou demain. 

 partir de l, lentreprise va utiliser des crawlers web pour scanner chaque page chaque semaine. Des logiciels de Page Freezer vont leur permettre de voir tout changement. Des outils permettront de dterminer tout ce qui a chang, ce que les gens de la nouvelle administration ont modifi ou supprim et puisque les donnes sont hberges en Europe, elles seront hors de porte du gouvernement amricain.


Source : Quartz

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Npomucne

> midi, juste aprs la prestation du serment de Trump [...], des pages web lies au changement climatique commenaient  disparaitre du portail de la maison blanche


Georges Orwell dans "1984" a dcrit une technique similaire employe par un gouvernement pour modifier l'histoire et la rcrire dans le sens du pouvoir.

----------


## Grogro

> Georges Orwell dans "1984" a dcrit une technique similaire employe par un gouvernement pour modifier l'histoire et la rcrire dans le sens du pouvoir.


Orwell n'a rien invent. De tout temps, l'histoire est le fait des vainqueurs. Les historiens de l'Antiquit dj enjolivaient voire rcrivaient l'histoire pour lustrer l'empereur en place. A commencer par cette langue de pute de Sutone dont la _Vie des 12 Csars_ est surtout une collections de ragots.

----------


## Jipt

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


J'en pense que c'est compltement dment ! 
Voil  quoi cet individu contraint le reste du monde :  dupliquer pendant qu'il en est encore temps une quantit astronomique de donnes, ce qui va automatiquement gnrer une augmentation de la consommation d'nergie (pour trimballer et stocker ces donnes, faire les vrifs, tout a tout a) et donc impacter le changement climatique que l'autre zozo veut ngationner.
Je savais que le monde ne tournait pas bien rond, mais l, il va bientt tourner carr ou mme carrment s'arrter de tourner...

----------


## nirgal76

> Georges Orwell dans "1984" a dcrit une technique similaire employe par un gouvernement pour modifier l'histoire et la rcrire dans le sens du pouvoir.


1984, le nouveau point godwin...

----------


## marsupial

Action tristement belle pour une news tristement prvisible.

----------


## sevyc64

> Voil  quoi cet individu contraint le reste du monde :


Ce n'est pas tant Trump la cause ou le coupable de tout cela. Il est ce qu'il est, il a les ides qu'il a, mais il aurait pu rester le pantin milliardaire qu'il tait avec ces mmes ides, sans que personne n'y trouve  redire.

Il ne faut pas oublier que s'il est devenue le maitre du monde, c'est pas le choix et la volontaire d'une majorit de citoyens amricains. Ceux sont bien eux la cause de tout cela.

Maintenant, l'Europe a une sacr carte  jouer pour contre-balancer cet nergumne. La jouera-t-elle ? On peut srieusement en douter. D'ailleurs l'Europe existe-elle vraiment ?

----------


## dramanebox

La dessus je suis tout  fait d'accord avec #sevyc64

----------


## TallyHo

> Il ne faut pas oublier que s'il est devenue le maitre du monde, c'est pas le choix et la volontaire d'une majorit de citoyens amricains.


Prsident des USA = matre du monde... Intressant comme propos  ::P: 

En fait, les USA ne sont plus matres de grand chose, ils ne tiennent qu'avec les ptrodollars et la planche  billets. Ca ne durera plus trs longtemps. Le Prsident Trump est peut-tre moins fou que ce que vous croyez en voulant redonner une valeur concrte en face de la valeur virtuelle de la monnaie.




> puisque les donnes sont hberges en Europe, elles seront hors de porte du gouvernement amricain.


J'en pense que a dpend o ils sont hbergs en Europe...  ::?:

----------


## jmonga

Trs bien.

----------


## hotcryx

Trump est diabolis, les mdias ont intrt  changer leur fusil d'paule.
Qu'on lui laisse une anne de prsidence, ensuite on jugera.

----------


## Naquada

> Ce n'est pas tant Trump la cause ou le coupable de tout cela. Il est ce qu'il est, il a les ides qu'il a, mais il aurait pu rester le pantin milliardaire qu'il tait avec ces mmes ides, sans que personne n'y trouve  redire.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que s'il est devenue le maitre du monde, *c'est pas le choix et la volontaire d'une majorit de citoyens amricains*. Ceux sont bien eux la cause de tout cela.
> 
> Maintenant, l'Europe a une sacr carte  jouer pour contre-balancer cet nergumne. La jouera-t-elle ? On peut srieusement en douter. D'ailleurs l'Europe existe-elle vraiment ?


Faux ! Une majorit de grands lecteurs mais pas une majorit de citoyens amricains.

----------


## Naquada

> Trump est diabolis, les mdias ont intrt  changer leur fusil d'paule.
> Qu'on lui laisse une anne de prsidence, ensuite on jugera.


Trump se diabolise trs bien tout seul. Les mdias n'ont pas  changer de fusil d'paule. Idalement, ils devraient prsenter et analyser des faits en toute objectivit. Je peux admettre que c'est rarement le cas mais cela ne doit en aucun cas vouloir dire qu'ils doivent se ranger derrire le prsident.

Aprs, si Trump se sent attaqu, il continuera de lancer des faits "alternatifs" comme ce weekend... Cela ne rajoutera qu' la liste de mensonges qu'il a nonc pendant toute sa campagne.

----------


## Grogro

> Trump se diabolise trs bien tout seul. Les mdias n'ont pas  changer de fusil d'paule. Idalement, ils devraient prsenter et analyser des faits en toute objectivit. Je peux admettre que c'est rarement le cas mais cela ne doit en aucun cas vouloir dire qu'ils doivent se ranger derrire le prsident.


Il en joue et en surjoue, comme un numro de foire. Trump est un artiste de tl-ralit et une bte  audimat. Il a fascin les mdias pendant des dcennies. Puis, il a compris que le systme mdiatique ferait de lui un Emmanuel Goldstein s'il commenait  insulter les journalistes. Il a t jusqu' se mettre sciemment  dos la commentatrice star de Fox News, ce qui tait franchement culott de la part d'un candidat "conservateur". Or plus Trump attaquait les mdias, plus ceux-ci le diabolisaient en retour et il y a eu un effet boule de neige. Trump a ainsi russi  dominer totalement le paysage mdiatique en ayant tous les mdias non tablod contre lui. Sa candidature est ainsi devenu anti-fragile suivant la grille de lecture de Nassim Taleb. 

Mais tout a, c'tait du spectacle et un numro de thtre. D'ailleurs, je vais relire Guy Debord moi.

----------


## Jipt

> Aprs, si Trump se sent attaquer,


Aprs, si Trump se sent attaqu**,
ou 
Aprs, si Trump se sent *d'*attaquer,

Elle est o, la faute qui change *compltement* le sens de la phrase ? Laquelle est la bonne ? *Encore une fois*, on ne peut pas deviner ce que celui qui se gourre a voulu dire en ralit.
(Vais encore me faire moinser, je sens, et pourtant je sais que j'ai raison...)
Et du coup on est coinc pour avancer, un peu comme si on voulait aller d'un point A  un point B sur une route mais que suite  temptes un arbre norme est en travers : ben l c'est pareil, selon qu'on prend la phrase 1 ou la phrase 2, la rflexion et tout ce qui s'en suit est diffrente.

Donc on va encore me rabcher que je suis HS tout a tout a mais non, je suis coinc dans le sujet en attendant un claircissement -- orthographique, oui, mais c'est pour bien comprendre.

Alors bon, le sujet 


> Qu'on lui laisse une anne de prsidence, ensuite on jugera.


Et puis quoi encore ? En trois jours il peut mettre la plante  feu et  sang, hein !

----------


## Naquada

> Aprs, si Trump se sent attaqu**,
> ou 
> Aprs, si Trump se sent *d'*attaquer,
> 
> Elle est o, la faute qui change *compltement* le sens de la phrase ? Laquelle est la bonne ? ...


Effectivement, prendre 30 secondes pour se relire est une bonne ide. J'ai corrig.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais tout a, c'tait du spectacle et un numro de thtre.


Et pas que pour le Prsident Trump...  ::): 

Sinon je suis d'accord avec ce qui est dit au-dessus, arrtons de se faire des films et jugeons sur pices. On sait trs bien que les paroles en politique ne valent rien, ce sont les faits qui parlent.

----------


## sevyc64

> Faux ! Une majorit de grands lecteurs mais pas une majorit de citoyens amricains.


Si, c'est la majorit des citoyens amricains. 
Ne vous en dplaise que ce ne soit pas une majorit bien relle et que ce soit mme une minorit relle, mais c'est la majorit des citoyens au sens du fonctionnement de la dmocratie amricaine.


De mme qu'en France le prsident est lu par la majorit des citoyens franais, et ce, mme s'il est lue par 40% des votes exprims avec une participation de 51% seulement. a fait moins de 25% de la population franaise, mais c'est la majorit des citoyens au sens du fonctionnement de la dmocratie franaise.

----------


## hotcryx

> Et puis quoi encore ? En trois jours il peut mettre la plante  feu et  sang, hein !


T'as trop regard TF1, BFMTV, CNN...
A force tu penses que tout ce qu'ils te racontent est la stricte vrit.
T'as dj vu comment tait ralis un sujet du JT? En 15 min, un sujet peut tre boucl (montage compris).
Maintenant il y a trs peu de journalistes sur le terrain, ils se limitent  Wikipedia et internet.

Au moins on a pas encore eu de guerre avec l'Iran (promesse d'Hillary Clinton).
J'aimerais qu'on en sache plus sur le PizzaGate et la fondation Clinton.
Beaucoup de cadavres s'y cachent.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aimerais qu'on en sache plus sur le PizzaGate


Et toi tu regardes trop les sites complotistes, y'a rien du tout derrire le pizzagate, c'est juste un hoax de 4chan...

----------


## hotcryx

Rien du tout, qu'ils le dmontrent dans ce cas.
Et derrire la fondation Clinton, non plus?  ::lol::

----------


## Zirak

> Rien du tout, qu'ils le dmontrent dans ce cas.


Bah, tu as juste  chercher sur le net, cela a dj t expliqu que le pizzagate c'tait parti d'une connerie sur 4chan...

Je veux bien qu'il faille chercher des sources alternatives aux mdias habituels mais c'est un peu comme si tu gueulais aux complots en te basant sur une connerie lance par un troll sur le forum 12-25 de JV.com. 

Y'a du tri  faire dans les sources alternatives aussi, et 4chan est trs loin d'tre une rfrence de fiabilit...  ::mouarf:: 





> Et derrire la fondation Clinton, non plus?


Ca je n'en sais rien, du coup je ne prfre pas m'avancer sur quoi que ce soit, ni dans un sens, ni dans l'autre.

----------


## jvallois

> Si, c'est la majorit des citoyens amricains. 
> Ne vous en dplaise que ce ne soit pas une majorit bien relle et que ce soit mme une minorit relle, mais c'est la majorit des citoyens au sens du fonctionnement de la dmocratie amricaine.


Ben non, ce n'est pas la majorit !
Certes, au regard du systme amricain, il est bien le prsident lgitime des USA, mais les mots ont un sens ! Ni lui, ni Bush n'ont t lus par un plus grand nombre d'lecteurs que leur adversaire !

Pour les plus anciens, c'est galement ce qui tait arriv  Marseille lorsque Gaston Deferre en tait devenu maire avec moins de voix que son adversaire !

----------


## Grogro

> Bah, tu as juste  chercher sur le net, cela a dj t expliqu que le pizzagate c'tait parti d'une connerie sur 4chan...


D'ailleurs, la soi-disant sex-tape "dore" de Trump, c'est aussi parti d'un troll de 4chan. Ils ont fait fort.  ::aie::

----------


## jmonga

Un problme trs grave

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben non, ce n'est pas la majorit !
> Certes, au regard du systme amricain, il est bien le prsident lgitime des USA, mais les mots ont un sens ! Ni lui, ni Bush n'ont t lus par un plus grand nombre d'lecteurs que leur adversaire !


Est ce que tu compterais des bananes pour totaliser des oranges ? Les lecteurs finaux aux USA sont les grands lecteurs, le Prsident Trump a t choisi par 306 vs 232 pour Clinton. Donc il est bien lu par la majorit. Il faut arrter de vouloir transposer notre logique de vote  leur pays, chez eux ce n'est pas comme ici et ce n'est pas  nous de refaire leur systme.

----------


## Naquada

> Est ce que tu compterais des bananes pour totaliser des oranges ? Les lecteurs finaux aux USA sont les grands lecteurs, le Prsident Trump a t choisi par 306 vs 232 pour Clinton. Donc il est bien lu par la majorit. Il faut arrter de vouloir transposer notre logique de vote  leur pays, chez eux ce n'est pas comme ici et ce n'est pas  nous de refaire leur systme.


Encore une fois, il a t lu par une majorit des grands lecteurs, pas d'lecteurs. 

Le vote final des lecteurs est le suivant : 65.844.954 (48.2%) pour Clinton contre 62.979.879 (46.1%) pour Trump. Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez mais Clinton a eu une majorit de votes des lecteurs.

Nous ne remettons pas en cause ici qu'il a t lu prsident des Etats-Unis.

C'est par ailleurs un dbat qui a lieu aux Etats-Unis. Je ne vois donc pas bien le problme a faire la diffrence ici.

----------


## TallyHo

> Encore une fois, il a t lu par une majorit des grands lecteurs, pas d'lecteurs. 
> 
> Le vote final des lecteurs est le suivant : 65.844.954 (48.2%) pour Clinton contre 62.979.879 (46.1%) pour Trump. Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez mais Clinton a eu une majorit de votes des lecteurs.


Et encore une fois, dans leur systme, ce n'est pas le vote des lecteurs qui dsigne le Prsident mais celui des grands lecteurs donc il a bien t lu  la majorit. C'est le dernier tour qui compte, celui des grands lecteurs chez eux. Est ce que a te viendrait  l'ide de remettre en cause la lgitimit d'un lu franais sous prtexte qu'il n'est pas arriv en tte du premier tour ?

----------


## AstOz

Histoire de recentrer le dbat sur la news.

C'est vraiment dramatique, autant de censures pourraient de condamner le monde  sa propre extinction.
J'espre juste que ce genre de mentalits ne va pas se rpandre parmi les politiciens, auquel cas, Aux Armes, Citoyens ! Allons sauver notre plante et ce qui y vit !

Plus on avance, plus je me dis qu'on va devoir y repasser mais je suis pas sur que cette fois, on pourra faire tomber des ttes ...

----------


## Coriolan

*tats-Unis : la communaut scientifique se mobilise contre l'administration de Donald Trump*
*Et compte organiser une marche  Washington*

Une semaine aprs larrive de Donald Trump au pouvoir, la tension est monte entre la nouvelle administration amricaine et la communaut scientifique oprant dans les agences gouvernementales. Depuis sa campagne lectorale, Trump na pas cach ses signes dhostilit envers cette communaut et les nouvelles directives placent les scientifiques face  un futur incertain, mais ils ne comptent pas se laisser faire, la mobilisation pour la riposte sur plusieurs fronts sorganise dj.

Les premiers scientifiques affects par ladministration de Trump ont t ceux de l'Agence amricaine de protection de l'environnement (EPA). Le prsident amricain a suspendu de faon inattendue tous les contrats et subventions de ltablissement, et a galement ordonn que les salaris de lEPA ne puissent pas communiquer sur cette action. Trump a aussi nomm un climatosceptique, Scott Pruitt  la tte de lorganisme, ce qui laisse croire que la nouvelle administration cherche  garder la mainmise sur cette agence pour quelle ne puisse pas contredire ses points de vue sur lenvironnement.

Ds la premire semaine, les employs du Service de recherche sur lagriculture (ARS) ont t galement affects. Eux aussi, ils ne peuvent plus communiquer avec le public  propos des conclusions de leurs recherches ni changer avec les mdias. Les chercheurs galement ne peuvent plus donner des interviews sur des sujets sensibles comme les OGM sans validation par les autorits.

*Une marche des scientifiques*

 limage de la marche des femmes intervenue au lendemain de linvestiture de Donald Trump, une marche des scientifiques sera organise par la communaut scientifique amricaine  Washington et dans dautres villes du pays.  Les scientifiques du monde entier ont t inquits par les actions antisciences prises par ladministration de Trump , a dit Caroline Weinberg, organisatrice de la prochaine marche des scientifiques  Washington.

Les dtails exacts du dpart de cette marche nont pas encore t choisis, les organisateurs devront avoir un meeting ce weekend pour mettre au clair le plan de cette marche. Une chose est sre, lengouement pour lvnement a explos, un groupe Facebook a lanc une page ce mardi pour cette marche et a dj attir plus de 600 000 membres. Les demandes des protestataires sont simples : accepter les faits scientifiques et ne pas les oppresser.  Il y a des choses que nous acceptons en tant que faits sans autres alternatives. La terre est en train de devenir plus chaude  cause de lactivit humaine. La diversit de la vie dcoule de lvolution. Les politiciens qui dvaluent lexpertise risquent de prendre des dcisions qui ne refltent pas la ralit et devraient tre tenus responsables. Un gouvernement amricain qui ignore la science pour poursuivre des agendas idologiques met en danger le monde. 

Les scientifiques explorent galement dautres voies pour contrecarrer la nouvelle administration Trump. Un groupe nomm 314 Action cherche  recruter des gens ayant des diplmes en science pour occuper des postes publics. Ils ont dj russi  attirer plus de 400 personnes ayant eu une formation scientifique.  Comme nous venons de voir la semaine dernire, il y a un assaut sur la science par des politiciens qui nont pas de background scientifique ou technique, et ne comprennent pas les impacts durables de la non-prise daction immdiate pour faire face au changement climatique . Shaughnessy Naughton, un ancien candidat au Congrs amricain qui dirige maintenant 314 a crit :  les scientifiques sont sous-reprsents dans notre Congrs, dans nos chambres lgislatives et dans les conseils de lcole.       

*Sauvetage des donnes*

Les scientifiques avaient prdit ds le dbut des lections que les choses allaient mal tourner pour eux avec le candidat rpublicain, leurs craintes ont t confirmes ds la premire semaine qui a suivi linauguration de Trump. Mais les scientifiques ne sont pas rests les bras croiss, une vaste opration de sauvetage de donnes a t organise partout aux tats-Unis. Cette campagne baptise DataRefuge vise  collecter le maximum de donnes (tudes, chiffres, communications internes sur le climat) et les stocker en dehors des tats-Unis, notamment au Canada et en Europe.

*La communication sur Twitter*

La censure impose par ladministration Trump sur certaines agences gouvernementales a pouss certains salaris  recourir  dautres solutions pour contourner ce contrle. Ainsi, des comptes Twitter alternatifs ont rapidement merg sur le rseau social avec le prfixe  alt , indiquant quils sont des comptes alternatifs  la communication officielle dsormais en vigueur, en signe de rsistance. Cependant, aucune preuve ne permet de conclure quils sont vraiment tenus par des chercheurs ou des salaris des agences concernes. Ces comptes encouragent les chercheurs  partager leurs travaux avec le grand public pour faire face  la censure. Ils appellent galement  mettre en abri les documents de travail et  archiver les donnes du site de la Nasa. 

Source : Vox - The Hill

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Effet Trump : l'Internet Archive veut viter la surveillance de masse aux tats-Unis, en dupliquant sa base de donnes au Canada

----------


## NSKis

Ce qu'il y a d'intressant  toutes ces manifestations, c'est que l'on voit dans quel ampleur certaines lites profitent! Toutes ces pseudo-lites ont peur de perdre quelques uns de leur avantages suite aux dlires de Trump...

Par contre, il n'y a pas eu un seul d'entre-eux pour se proccuper des "petites gens", certains parleront de "sans dents", qui ont subi un vraie claque depuis la crise des subprimes en 2008. A cette date, des millions de familles amricaines ont t expulses de leur maison, ont t jete  la rue... Cette rue qui n'a vu aucun journaliste, aucun scientifique, aucune Madonna, aucune star de Hollywood manifester pour prendre la dfense de ces victimes de l'conomie!!!

----------


## rambc

Et vous pensez que Trump va s'occuper des petites gens... On en reparle dans 4 ans.

----------


## micka132

Ce dni de dmocratie me laisse pantois.

----------


## Thorna

> Et vous pensez que Trump va s'occuper des petites gens... On en reparle dans 4 ans.


Non, dans 4 _mois_, chez nous...

----------


## NSKis

> Et vous pensez que Trump va s'occuper des petites gens... On en reparle dans 4 ans.


Et la millionnaire Hillary Clinton, elle allait s'en occuper? Et le si sympathique Obama, Prix Nobel de la Paix,il a fait quelque chose pour les sans-abris US??? Et bien non, lors de la crise des subprimes le gentil Obama a pris la dfense des banques de Wall Street et a laiss sans le moindre remord expulser de leur logement de nombreuses familles amricaines dont une belle quantit d'Afro-amricains... Et oui, ce si gentil 1er prsident noir que le monde entier a accueilli comme le Messie n'a rien fait pour aider ses lecteurs!!!  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors arrtez avec votre navet!!! Je ne parle pas dans mon commentaire de politiciens mais de cette lite qui se veut donner des leons au monde entier alors qu'elle n'en est pas digne!!!

----------


## Zefling

Le problme c'est qu'il y avait d'un ct une Vampire et de l'autre un Troll. Un choix difficile pour aller voter.  ::mouarf:: 
D'ailleurs on a un peu le mme problme en France, regardez ceux qui sont dans les  grands  partis. Ils sont tellement dans leurs petites affaires politiciens qu'ils ne regardent le peuple que comme une source de  voix  pour les faire garder leur privilge. Ils ne s'intressent au peuple que quand a suit leurs intrts alors qu'ils devraient tre au service du peuple. 
Aujourd'hui c'est tellement visible que, oui, a peut refroidir beaucoup de monde d'aller voter. Quand t'as deux non-choix... C'est un peu comme demander  quelle sauce tu veux te faire bouffer.

----------


## Kimojasan

> Ce n'est pas tant Trump la cause ou le coupable de tout cela. Il est ce qu'il est, il a les ides qu'il a, mais il aurait pu rester le pantin milliardaire qu'il tait avec ces mmes ides, sans que personne n'y trouve  redire.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que s'il est devenue le maitre du monde, c'est pas le choix et la volontaire d'une majorit de citoyens amricains. Ceux sont bien eux la cause de tout cela.
> 
> Maintenant, l'Europe a une sacr carte  jouer pour contre-balancer cet nergumne. La jouera-t-elle ? On peut srieusement en douter. D'ailleurs l'Europe existe-elle vraiment ?



C'est ni Trump, ni les Amriains la cause de tout a, c'est simplement le systme de vote qui est merdique. En 2002 ont a eu un exemple de ce que ce systme peut crer comme aberration. Et c'est pas l'Europe toute bancale, incapable de prendre des dcisions, aux mains des lobbyistes et de la finance qui va aller dans le sens des gens et des peuples.....(ex de la loi travail)

@Mika Ne parlez pas de dmocratie svp, le systme us est tout sauf dmocratique, sauf si vous considrez que voter une fois tout les 4 ans pour lire des reprsentant que on ne connait pas et qui ne nous connaissent pas suffit pour dfinir une dmocratie...




ps: Merci au grammaire-nazi de pas trop m'enfoncer sur mon orthographe :p

----------


## Aiekick

un coup d'pe dans l'eau !

----------


## laerne

Pourquoi ils ont pas vots Sanders ?  ::calim2:: 

C'est un doigt d'honneur complet au niveau de l'cologie, mme pire Trump veut censurer tout ce qui touche au changement climatique.  Merde, c'est cens tre le gouvernement amricain, pas celui de la core du Nord.

Vous pensez qu'on a eu une crise de rfugis en 2015 ?  Attendez de voir les gens venant de rgions que le climat a rendu inhabitables

----------


## disedorgue

Pour moi, on continuera  avoir des gens non respectables aux pouvoirs tant que l'on instaurera pas une forme de jugement avec sanction plus ou moins svre en fin de mandat.
Celui qui dsire devenir prsident prsente un programme pour lequel en fait le peuple est cens voter. Le prsident est lu, il accompli sont mandat et ensuite il est jug par ce mme peuple qui l'a lue vis  vis de son programme et de ces actes lors du dit mandat et la sanction tombe.
Bien sur, la sanction est plus ou moins svre: de l'avertissement  la prison  vie avec retrait de tout ces biens y compris ceux de la famille.

On pourrait mme pousser le vice que le niveau de sanction soit indiqu dans le programme du candidat.

Peut-tre que l, on aura de vrais gens qui se sentent concerns.

----------


## gstratege

a fait piti tout ces cons qui croient que Trump est un hros. Et je ne dis pas que ses adversaires politiques sont meilleurs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pour moi, on continuera  avoir des gens non respectables aux pouvoirs tant que l'on instaurera pas une forme de jugement avec sanction plus ou moins svre en fin de mandat.
> Celui qui dsire devenir prsident prsente un programme pour lequel en fait le peuple est cens voter. Le prsident est lu, il accompli sont mandat et ensuite il est jug par ce mme peuple qui l'a lue vis  vis de son programme et de ces actes lors du dit mandat et la sanction tombe.
> Bien sur, la sanction est plus ou moins svre: de l'avertissement  la prison  vie avec retrait de tout ces biens y compris ceux de la famille.
> 
> On pourrait mme pousser le vice que le niveau de sanction soit indiqu dans le programme du candidat.
> 
> Peut-tre que l, on aura de vrais gens qui se sentent concerns.



N'importe quoi.
Quand un informaticien choue dans un projet on fais pareil, de la taule et/ou une lourde amende ? Pourtant c'est pas forcment de ta faute sa peut etre  du mauvais materiel, un virus...
Quand un chirurgien choue  une opration on le puni aussi ? Pourtant la aussi c'est pas forcment de sa faute.

Les crimes que commets certains politiciens (dtournement de fond...) ne sont pas assez puni mais on ne peut punir quelqu'un car il  manqu  ces objectifs : le risque 0 n'existe pas. Aucun pilote d'avion ne peut t'affirmer que tu arrivera  destination en vie, mais tu as raison, aucun prsident ne devrait faire de promesse, leurs discours devraient etre tous aux conditionnel. Tu ne peut pas tous prvoir dans la vie, pire encore, tu ne peut pas prendre en compte ce que tu ignore.

----------


## sevyc64

D'autant plus que la punition existe dj et elle est cense tre svre, a s'appelle les lections !!!

Encore faut-il se dplacer pour aller voter et exprimer son choix

----------


## disedorgue

En quoi un echec sanctionnerait le dit candidat ?
C'est sur que si le chirurgien opre quelqu'un pour l'amputer du bras droit alors que la personne est l pour une simple appendicite, il faut surtout ne rien faire au pauvre chirurgien ?
Le candidat doit,  la fin de son mandat, rendre des comptes sur les objectifs qu'il a propos et sur lesquels le peuple l'a lu.
Et on devrait aussi faire par la mme occasion, une retrospective pour comprendre pourquoi il y a eu echec de certains objectifs propos au dpart.

----------


## RyzenOC

> En quoi un echec sanctionnerait le dit candidat ?
> C'est sur que si le chirurgien opre quelqu'un pour l'amputer du bras droit alors que la personne est l pour une simple appendicite, il faut surtout ne rien faire au pauvre chirurgien ?
> Le candidat doit,  la fin de son mandat, rendre des comptes sur les objectifs qu'il a propos et sur lesquels le peuple l'a lu.
> Et on devrait aussi faire par la mme occasion, une retrospective pour comprendre pourquoi il y a eu echec de certains objectifs propos au dpart.


Quand tu fait une opration ton chirurgien t'explique clairement les risques/complications et les estiment. Si il te dit que tu as 10% de pas de rveiller c'est qu'il ne contrle pas tous et qu'il n'est pas Magicien. Un prsident n'est pas un Dieu ou un Magicien.
Comme quand tu as un projet, il y'a un risque de ne pas le terminer dans les dlais.

Il y'a des trucs facile  oprer comme l'appendicite => le Mariage pour tous assez facile  mettre en place (sa cote pas un rond), comme y'a des trucs plus complexe comme une opration de la colonne vertbrale => la promesse de Hollande d'Interdire aux banques dexercer dans les paradis fiscaux... ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Le problme c'est qu'il y avait d'un ct une Vampire et de l'autre un Troll. Un choix difficile pour aller voter.


C'est tout simplement faux...il y avait d'autres candidats, et c'est uniquement la faute des votants qui comme en France font du vote "utile".




> @Mika Ne parlez pas de dmocratie svp, le systme us est tout sauf dmocratique, sauf si vous considrez que voter une fois tout les 4 ans pour lire des reprsentant que on ne connait pas et qui ne nous connaissent pas suffit pour dfinir une dmocratie...


Va dire a  un Amricain  ::ptdr:: . A ce compte l il n'existe aucune dmocratie sur terre  ::D: , mais attention  la bte que tu dchaines...il y a tant de massacre que l'on a commis au nom de "la dmocratie" que ca ferait crouler le monde de bisounours de beaucoup de nos concitoyens.

----------


## disedorgue

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais en principe, quand on se fixe des objectifs (srieux), c'est que l'on y a rflchit un minima et que l'on a une ide de comment raliser ceux-ci.
L, actuellement, en France, si on obtient un certain nombre de signatures, on peut se prsenter avec le programme que l'on veut, une fois lu, on peut faire du tout et n'importe quoi (qui est lgale j'entends), et ne devoir aucun compte  la sortie. Cerise sur le gateau, on continue  percevoir des deniers...
A mon humble avis, si  la sortie, le gars qui se prsente sait qu'il y aura un retour de baton, il y pensera  2 fois avant de proposer de poudre de perlimpinpin pour se faire lire.

Si le chirurgien me dit que j'ai 10% de risque de ne pas me rveiller pour une appendicite, l je stress vraiment, car il me cache quelque chose  ::aie::  (bon, je plaisante).

----------


## Zefling

> C'est tout simplement faux...il y avait d'autres candidats, et c'est uniquement la faute des votants qui comme en France font du vote "utile".


Si l'on fait du vote  utile  c'est dj qu'il y a un problme dans le systme de vote, non ?
Une petite vido pour montrer qu'on dj trouv mieux :

----------


## micka132

> Si l'on fait du vote  utile  c'est dj qu'il y a un problme dans le systme de vote, non ?
> Une petite vido pour montrer qu'on dj trouv mieux :


Mais je ne dis pas le contraire (cette vido a dj t post il y a 3 mois sur le forum politique).
Ca montre juste qu'il n'y a pas qu'une dmocratie, et on peut mme pousser le bouchon plus loin en se demandant si un Random sur les lues est pas encore plus dmocratique, ou bien encore pourquoi les enfants n'ont pas le droit de vote? Bref des pistes de branlette intellectuelle rflexion il y en a plein, ce qui est important c'est de ne pas se croire suprieur  d'autres...ce qui n'est malheureusement pas le cas en France (mais tout le monde fait ca  ::P: ).

----------


## Kimojasan

@mika
La vido explique sur la base de raisonnement mathmatique pourquoi le systme de vote actuel n'est pas reprsentatif, c'est pas de la branlette intellectuel, d'ailleurs tu es qui pour dire a, d'autant plus que derrire tu mets en garde les autres de pas se croire suprieur  ::weird::  ? A noter aussi que le fait d'lire des reprsentant contredit ipso facto la dfinition de dmocratie, donc dire qu'il y'a plusieurs dmocratie en se sur basant sur la vido qui ne traite que des lections prouve que tu mlanges un peu tout. 
Dans une rpublique comme la notre, le problme l'efficacit de la reprsentation est dterminant.
Ce limiter simplement  un vote d'approbation n'est pas suffisant, la vido le prouve  partir de raisonnement trs simple.
Le cas de vote par jugement majoritaire est sans doute un des plus efficace, je ne suis pas mathmaticiens, je ferais donc confiance  l'auteur de la vido, mais il y'a aussi un moyen trs simple d'amliorer cette efficacit, pour ne pas se retrouver avec Trump  la franaise pour les prochaines lections. Il suffirait simplement d'ajouter un bulletin de dsapprobation au premier tour...

@Zefling
J'ai post la mme vido hier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zefling

> Bref des pistes de branlette intellectuelle rflexion il y en a plein, ce qui est important c'est de ne pas se croire suprieur  d'autres...ce qui n'est malheureusement pas le cas en France (mais tout le monde fait ca ).


Si un raisonnement mathmatique ou scientifique c'est de la  branlette intellectuelle , je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous faut. a dit juste que les systmes US ou franais ne sont pas reprsentatifs de la majorit, et le prouve avec des cas simples. Un collgien pourrait comprendre sans problme. Les  lites  n'ont pas du tout intrt  ce que a change, car ce genre d'lection les arrange, mais pour moi j'ai rarement eu l'impression de voter pour ce que je voulais. Et comme, il le dit, on a tendance  plus voter contre que pour. On arrive donc au systme absurde du vote utile et de vote de contestation.  Belle reprsentativit.   ::?: 

Personnellement, sans changer le systme, je serais dj pour que le vote blanc soit pris en compte et le vote obligatoire soit mis en place. On sinquite que le nombre d'lecteurs baisse, mais ne pas se bouger et voter blanc c'est kifkif. Rien n'est fait pour que les gens s'intressent  la politique, je dirais mme que tout est fait pour les curer. J'ai presque une impression, en grossissant le trait, d'un : qu'on laisse les gens qui se   croient suprieurs  diriger les ignorants de ce pays.

----------


## micka132

> @mika
> La vido explique sur la base de raisonnement mathmatique pourquoi le systme de vote actuel n'est pas reprsentatif, c'est pas de la branlette intellectuel, d'ailleurs tu es qui pour dire a, d'autant plus que derrire tu mets en garde les autres de pas se croire suprieur  ?


La branlette intellectuelle ne concerne pas spcialement la vido, mais le sujet en lui mme, c'est  dire le dbat sur une "bonne" dmocratie donc par exemple l'utilisation de mathmatique plutt que l'alignement des toiles. 



> A noter aussi que le fait d'lire des reprsentant contredit ipso facto la dfinition de dmocratie, donc dire qu'il y'a plusieurs dmocratie en se sur basant sur la vido qui ne traite que des lections prouve que tu mlanges un peu tout.


Le mode de scrutin, sans parler de reprsentativit, change le type de dmocratie, c'est toi mme qui a qualifi les USA de non dmocratique.



> mais il y'a aussi un moyen trs simple d'amliorer cette efficacit, pour ne pas se retrouver avec Trump  la franaise pour les prochaines lections. Il suffirait simplement d'ajouter un bulletin de dsapprobation au premier tour...


Franchement, si pour les prochaines lections on utilise le mode de scrutin prconis par cette vido il y a plus de chance que ca soit un Trump like qu'autre chose  :;): .
Il n'en reste pas moins que je suis pour ce mode de scrutin plutt que notre actuel.




> Rien n'est fait pour que les gens s'intressent  la politique, je dirais mme que tout est fait pour les curer. J'ai presque une impression, en grossissant le trait, d'un : qu'on laisse les gens qui se   croient suprieurs  diriger les ignorants de ce pays.


Voila pourquoi les mathmatiques ne rgle pas forcement tout. On peut rflchir  des moyens d'intresser "les ignorants", avec par exemple du tirage au sort...Ca entraine surement d'autres problemes...voila pourquoi on en vient rapidement  de la branlette intellectuelle, des sujets qui finalement intressent pas grand monde avec des issues plus qu'incertaines!

----------


## TallyHo

> Et comme, il le dit, on a tendance  plus voter contre que pour. On arrive donc au systme absurde du vote utile et de vote de contestation.  Belle reprsentativit.  
> 
> Personnellement, sans changer le systme, je serais dj pour que le vote blanc soit pris en compte et le vote obligatoire soit mis en place. On sinquite que le nombre d'lecteurs baisse, mais ne pas se bouger et voter blanc c'est kifkif. Rien n'est fait pour que les gens s'intressent  la politique, je dirais mme que tout est fait pour les curer.


Et pourquoi on en est l ? Parce que le "systme" a mis dans la tte des gens que vote = dmocratie et si tu ne va pas voter, tu es un citoyen irresponsable. En ralit, le vote est juste un moyen de dsignation parmi tant d'autres, ni plus, ni moins. Par exemple dans la Justice, les jurs sont tirs au sort et ils reprsentent la voie populaire avec le mme pouvoir que le juge. Finalement, on est l dans une dmocratie vritable au sein d'un tribunal, le peuple a autant de poids que le "systme".

Pour en revenir au propos, quand tu arrives  un 2me tour o ton candidat n'est pas prsent, il est trs normal d'avoir l'impression de voter par dfaut ou contre le pire des deux restants. Un lecteur dcomplex dans un systme non-stigmatisant devrait pouvoir s'abstenir ET que ce soit compt. L'abstention est aussi lgitime que le blanc, a a une signification plus grande. Le blanc veut dire que tu ne cautionnes aucun candidat. L'abstention que tu ne cautionnes plus le systme. Quand tu parles avec des abstentionnistes, tu en as assez peu qui ne votent pas par jemenfoutisme, c'est surtout de l'coeurement.

----------


## zhebulonn

> Et la millionnaire Hillary Clinton, elle allait s'en occuper? Et le si sympathique Obama, Prix Nobel de la Paix,il a fait quelque chose pour les sans-abris US??? Et bien non, lors de la crise des subprimes le gentil Obama a pris la dfense des banques de Wall Street et a laiss sans le moindre remord expulser de leur logement de nombreuses familles amricaines dont une belle quantit d'Afro-amricains... Et oui, ce si gentil 1er prsident noir que le monde entier a accueilli comme le Messie n'a rien fait pour aider ses lecteurs!!! 
> 
> Alors arrtez avec votre navet!!! Je ne parle pas dans mon commentaire de politiciens mais de cette lite qui se veut donner des leons au monde entier alors qu'elle n'en est pas digne!!!



L'administration Trump a dans ses rangs un ancien de Goldman & Sachs, banque  l'origine de la crise des subprimes. C'est cocasse, non ?
Cet ancien (?) banquier a ensuite continu de faire fortune en rachetant les maisons des familles expulses. Cocasse, non ?

----------


## yvslms

> L'administration Trump a dans ses rangs un ancien de Goldman & Sachs, banque  l'origine de la crise des subprimes. C'est cocasse, non ?
> Cet ancien (?) banquier a ensuite continu de faire fortune en rachetant les maisons des familles expulses. Cocasse, non ?


dautant plus cocasse que Trump a bti une partie de sa fortune en sappuyant sur une immigration, principalement mexicaine.
Il est tout aussi cocasse de voir la mouvance populiste soutenir Trump au nom de la lutte du  systme litiste  qui affame les plus dmunis alors mme que Trump et son administration comptent parmi les plus reprsentatifs des groupes de pression financiers qui ont aboutis  la crise de 2008 qui a jet un nombre incalculable de personnes  la rue dans le monde entier.
Encore cocasse de vouloir faire porter le chapeau de cette crise  ladministration Obama alors que celui-ci a t lu aprs son dclanchement (juillet 2007  administration G. Bush). Obama a au contraire russi le tout de force de crer environ 2 millions demplois sous son mandat  la suite de cette crise tout amliorant trs sensiblement les conditions de vie des plus dfavoriss par des mesures qui risquent aujourdhui dtre supprimes et de laisser une partie de la population dans une misre noire. Obama reste dailleurs lun des prsident les plus populaire avec Kennedy.

Plus les mensonges sont gros plus ils suscitent lmotion que recherchent de plus en plus les rseaux : linformation en elle-mme passe qualitativement au second plan. Cette situation fait vaciller nos dmocraties sur leurs bases et sans doute la notion mme de civilisation telle que nous pouvions la concevoir jusquici. Et cest un avenir digne des pires cauchemars de science-fiction que nous risquons de laisser en hritage. 

 En tant que professionnels du numrique nous ne pouvons plus nous voiler la face. Nous ne sommes pas que des concepteurs de contenant. Nous avons aussi notre responsabilit sur les contenus. On ne peut aujourdhui que se fliciter de la raction dun grand nombre de hauts dirigeants de la Silicon Valley, dont, au passage, la plus part sont partis de rien, alors que Trump est n avec cuillre en or dans le c avant de devenir pendant des annes un vrai champion du dpt de bilan.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On ne peut aujourdhui que se fliciter de la raction dun grand nombre de hauts dirigeants de la Silicon Valley, dont, au passage, la plus part sont partis de rien, alors que Trump est n avec cuillre en or dans le c avant de devenir pendant des annes un vrai champion du dpt de bilan.


Moi je les considres comme les pires poisons de l'humanit.

Tous ces gants n'apporterons et n'apporte que de mauvaise choses. Ils le font peut tre pas consciemment mais ces acteurs nous poussent vers un modle de pens unique entirement contrl par leurs algorithme.

Bientot nous serons compltement emprisonn dans leurs cosystme. Des la naissance tes parents te donnerons un compte google/MS/Amazon/Facebook qui fera office de carte d'identit et qui te liera  une entreprise toute ta vie, c'est cette dernniere qui te fera  bouffer avec Google Cook/Icook/MS Cook, qui conduira la voiture avec Google Car/Icar, pour temmener l'cole et te fera tudier  l'aide du programme scolaire Google School, Ischool ou MS School.
Ces entreprises contrlerons ("pour ton bien" daprs le manuel scolaire que tu as lu) ton dossier mdicale, tes mails, tous tes fichiers, et mme ce que tu voit grce  Google Glass/Iglass/MS Glass.
Pour finir au lyce tu auras plsueiurs fillere : Apple, Google, MS, Amazon, Facebook avec des bac diffrents.
Pour le bac Google par exemple y'aura des questions genre "Qui  sauv l'humanit" c'est une question pige car il faudra rpondre par 2 prnoms : Larry Page et Sergey Brin
Qui amliore la vie de l'humanit ? la aussi faudra rpondre Alphabet, si tu rpond Google tu n'aura que 0.5 points.

Je fantasme ? qui achte les mdias ? qui est en train de produire les films/JV/Sries ? qui est en train de produire les voitures de demain ? qui contrle les smartphones/montre connect/pc ? Qui investie dans le domaine de la sant ? Qui investie dans les drones et les vhicules autonome ? qui investie dans la domotique ? Qui investie dans l'ducation ? En France quelle est le partenaire privilgi de l'cole de la rpublique ? MS parfaitement.
Qui rachte les start up pour viter quelles ne deviennent une potentiel menace leurs business ?

Moi j'attends le jour ou Google aura l'autorisation d'acheter un pays/Rgion et pourra mettre en place sont propre gouvernement. Ou une une le artificiel au milieu de l'atlantique hors de contrle de tous gouvernement ? qui osera le 1er ?

----------


## sevyc64

Pas compltement faux.

Mais faut reconnaitre que c'est quand mme dj pas mal le cas depuis une trentaine d'annes. 
Alors certes ils ne s'appellent pas Google Facebook, etc. 
Non, leur nom est plutt Nestl, Unilever, Monsanto et autres Procter & Gamble et autres consors.
Et crois-moi, ceux-l ne sont pas prt de lcher le morceaux qu'ils ont dj.

----------


## micka132

> Obama a au contraire russi le tout de force de crer environ 2 millions demplois sous son mandat  la suite de cette crise tout amliorant trs sensiblement les conditions de vie des plus dfavoriss par des mesures qui risquent aujourdhui dtre supprimes et de laisser une partie de la population dans une misre noire.


Ca reste  mon avis trs subjectifs, et en mettant en relation avec le vote Trump je pense qu'il y a un paquet de gens qui ne sont pas de ton avis!
Par ailleurs ce qui est tangible c'est le tour de force qu'il a russi pour faire doubler la dette publique.  C'est pas ce qui se fait de plus compliqu que d'ameliorer les conditions de vies sur de la dette...ca fait juste mal quand faut payer.

(Ca s'arrete en 2014, rassurez vous la courbe continue de grimper  plus de 19k millliards)
source  : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_...des_tats-Unis

----------


## yvslms

> Moi je les considres comme les pires poisons de l'humanit.
> 
> Tous ces gants n'apporterons et n'apporte que de mauvaise choses...


Tout  fait d'accord RyzenOC pour dnoncer les drives de l'usage des nouvelles technologies et des grands groupes. Mais il ne faut pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain.
Ces technologies ne sont que outils dont on peut faire autant mauvais que bon usage. Elles ne font que rvler les traits de la nature humaine pour le pire et le meilleur. Ces technologies et ces rseaux sont aussi  l'origine d'innombrables bonnes et belles choses. Un anglisme scientiste o au contraire un dogmatisme cologiste extrme sont tout aussi peu crdibles et dommageables.
Simplement si un dirigeant prends une dcision qui me semble aller dans le bon je le reconnais objectivement, sans navet, ce qui ne m'empche pas d'avoir la plus grande dfiance par ailleurs....
En ralit nous vivons dans un monde o les politiques ont de moins en moins de marges de manuvre fasse aux groupes de pression financiers et numriques qui tendent effectivement  tout contrler. Face  cela la responsabilit du citoyen-consommateur devient immense. Comme je dis souvent : on vote tous les jours.... non pas avec un bulletin de vote mais avec un ticket de caisse.... 
Et en tant que professionnels sur ces technologie notre responsabilit se joue aussi au quotidien.

----------


## yvslms

> Ca reste  mon avis trs subjectifs, et en mettant en relation avec le vote Trump je pense qu'il y a un paquet de gens qui ne sont pas de ton avis!
> Par ailleurs ce qui est tangible c'est le tour de force qu'il a russi pour faire doubler la dette publique.  C'est pas ce qui se fait de plus compliqu que d'ameliorer les conditions de vies sur de la dette...ca fait juste mal quand faut payer...


Tout  fait d'accord pour considrer que la dette constitue un danger majeur : c'est hypothquer trs lourdement l'avenir dans une fuite en avant incontrlable. Mon propos n'tait pas de prendre parti pour les dmocrates contre les rpublicains mais de dnoncer un argumentaire qui consiste  dire que les usines ont fermes grce  l'Obamacare : c'est conomique totalement faux. Ce n'est pas ce que croyaient "un paquet de gens" l bas mais c'est ce qu'on leur  fait croire. Encore une fois la crise et ses causes profondes sont bien antrieures  l'lection d'Obama. Malgr l'Obamacare le taux d'imposition US est toujours rest l'un des plus avantageux.
A ce titre le graphique que tu as envoy est trs intressant : on voit qu'entre 1980 et 1992 ce sont les rpublicains qui ont ouvert le bal (comme Mitterrand en France). Cela aurait aussi bien pu tre les dmocrates. C'est un phnomne mondiale. Et entre 2000 et 2008, *avant la crise*, les rpublicains ont carrment "cass la baraque". Obama a subit les consquences de la crise et a effectivement considrablement aggrav la situation mais dans le but d'attnuer les effets sur la population. On peut lui reprocher une vision  court terme mais certainement pas d'avoir ferm les usines ! La plus part des pays occidentaux, de gauche comme de droite ont eu la mme politique.
On verra avec Trump le rsultats de la politique du "ya qu' faut que..." et du "caf du commerce".... on commence dj  le voir.

----------


## Grogro

> L'administration Trump a dans ses rangs un ancien de Goldman & Sachs, banque  l'origine de la crise des subprimes. C'est cocasse, non ?
> Cet ancien (?) banquier a ensuite continu de faire fortune en rachetant les maisons des familles expulses. Cocasse, non ?


Aprs avoir fait pendant 18 mois la campagne de Main Street contre Wall Street, et contre la candidate de Goldman Sachs. L'infiltration de GS au plus haut niveau de l'administration Trump est un de ces retournements de situation spectaculaire dont la politique amricaine a le secret. Tout comme l'infiltration des no-conservateurs dans la seconde administration Obama. 
La seconde surprise de taille fut le ralliement de Kissinger, certes aprs l'lection. Kissinger espre ainsi appliquer sa stratgie d'quilibre des puissances dans un monde tripolaire : face  deux adversaires mortels, la Chine et la Russie, fais semblant de t'acoquiner avec le plus faible (la Russie) pour abattre le plus fort (la Chine). 
Tout n'est que faux semblants, crans de fume, et spectacle (au sens de Debord). Mme le soi-disant dcret de Trump contre l'avortement n'est qu'un faux semblant (c'est un jeu classique entre rpublicains et dmocrates  chaque alternance). Par contre, la nomination du 9me juge suprme a toutes les chances de menacer l'arrt _Roe v. Wade_ et donc de permettre aux tats rpublicains du sud de remettre en cause l'avortement. Ce qui n'aura aucun impact en dehors de la bible belt.

----------


## yvslms

> Aprs avoir fait pendant 18 mois la campagne de Main Street contre Wall Street, et contre la candidate de Goldman Sachs. L'infiltration de GS au plus haut niveau de l'administration Trump est un de ces retournements de situation spectaculaire dont la politique amricaine a le secret. Tout comme l'infiltration des no-conservateurs dans la seconde administration Obama.


A mon avis ce n'est pas un retournement de situation mais une incohrence de plus dont les effets sont imprvisibles...
Concernant la politique trangre je doute fort qu'il y ai l aussi la moindre cohrence. 
Trump est plus un intermittent du spectacle qui agira au gr des groupes de pressions aux intrts contradictoires.
On verra....

----------


## Grogro

> Pas compltement faux.
> 
> Mais faut reconnaitre que c'est quand mme dj pas mal le cas depuis une trentaine d'annes. 
> Alors certes ils ne s'appellent pas Google Facebook, etc. 
> Non, leur nom est plutt Nestl, Unilever, Monsanto et autres Procter & Gamble et autres consors.
> Et crois-moi, ceux-l ne sont pas prt de lcher le morceaux qu'ils ont dj.


Avant, ils s'appelaient plutt Disney, McDonald, Coca-Cola, Monsanto, BASF, Bayer, ou les ptroliers et banques. Ce sont eux qui dictent toutes les rglementations depuis 40 ans. La commission europenne ne fait qu'obir  l'European Round Table.

----------


## Grogro

> Par ailleurs ce qui est tangible c'est le tour de force qu'il a russi pour faire doubler la dette publique.  C'est pas ce qui se fait de plus compliqu que d'ameliorer les conditions de vies sur de la dette...ca fait juste mal quand faut payer.
> Pice jointe 239813
> (Ca s'arrete en 2014, rassurez vous la courbe continue de grimper  plus de 19k millliards)
> source  : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_...des_tats-Unis


O l'on voit ici que sur les 36 dernires annes, le seul prsident qui n'a pas chi sur l'conomie, c'tait Clinton. Ce qui ne l'a nullement empch de commettre quelques erreurs lui aussi. Mais c'est clairement le seul bon prsident depuis Kennedy.

----------


## Grogro

> Tout  fait d'accord pour considrer que la dette constitue un danger majeur : c'est hypothquer trs lourdement l'avenir dans une fuite en avant incontrlable. Mon propos n'tait pas de prendre parti pour les dmocrates contre les rpublicains mais de dnoncer un argumentaire qui consiste  dire que les usines ont fermes grce  l'Obamacare : c'est conomique totalement faux. Ce n'est pas ce que croyaient "un paquet de gens" l bas mais c'est ce qu'on leur  fait croire. Encore une fois la crise et ses causes profondes sont bien antrieures  l'lection d'Obama.


Non pas du tout, cela ne figure mme pas dans l'argumentaire de Trump. Les lecteurs de Trump pensent que les usines ont ferm  cause des accords de libre-change comme l'ALENA. Le problme pour Trump est que sa majorit rpublicaine est idologiquement attache au libre-changisme.

----------


## yvslms

> Non pas du tout, cela ne figure mme pas dans l'argumentaire de Trump. Les lecteurs de Trump pensent que les usines ont ferm  cause des accords de libre-change comme l'ALENA. Le problme pour Trump est que sa majorit rpublicaine est idologiquement attache au libre-changisme.


Les lecteurs de Trump pensent que les usines ont fermes  cause du "systme" qui englobe effectivement le libre change et tout le reste...
Il y a un clivage grandissant au sein de la majorit rpublicaine et pas qu'aux US.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Non pas du tout, cela ne figure mme pas dans l'argumentaire de Trump. Les lecteurs de Trump pensent que les usines ont ferm  cause des accords de libre-change comme l'ALENA. Le problme pour Trump est que sa majorit rpublicaine est idologiquement attache au libre-changisme.


C'est probablement pour a qu'il agit par dcrets, ainsi, il vite de demander l'avis de sa propre majorit. Je ne sais pas si il pourra continuer longtemps de gouverner les USA sans passer par le parlement. Du coup, il n'a mme pas besoin de 49.3.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Faux ! Une majorit de grands lecteurs mais pas une majorit de citoyens amricains.


C'est loin d'tre sur, le nombre de fraudes lectorales semble norme  tel point que la candidate "colo" du planning familial Jill Stein, qui a amass quelques millions de dollars sur la promesse de recompter les votes dans deux "swing states", a du y renoncer parce que les clintoniens locaux auraient pu finir en prison. Enfin c'tait peut-tre dlibr de sa part et la fraude lectorale est une vieille tradition du pays de la libert.
En tout cas, une vaste enqute fdrale est ouverte.




> L'administration Trump a dans ses rangs un ancien de Goldman & Sachs, banque  l'origine de la crise des subprimes. C'est cocasse, non ?
> Cet ancien (?) banquier a ensuite continu de faire fortune en rachetant les maisons des familles expulses. Cocasse, non ?


C'est cocasse mais cette banque est incontournable depuis 30 ans, et il y a toujours des anciens de Goldman & Sachs dans l'administration US depuis au moins 30 ans (et avant cela c'tait les Rockfeller).
Ceci dit, il y dans un rang un certain Bannon, un autre ancien de Goldman & Sachs, qui n'est pas spcialement tendre avec les banques responsables de la crise et parle quand mme de mettre les banquiers en prison.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*DataRefuge : une initiative visant  archiver des donnes scientifiques relatives  l'cologie * 
*avant qu'elles ne disparaissent des sites du gouvernement US * 

Les scientifiques craignent de perdre des tudes critiques ainsi que des recherches qui ont t menes sur le long terme dans des domaines aussi vastes que le changement de temprature de l'ocan, les missions de gaz  effet de serre, les changements dans les calottes polaires, la violence arme et le traitement des animaux dans les installations de recherche.

Quest-ce qui a suscit leurs inquitudes ? Certains vnements comme le fait que les rfrences aux changements climatiques ont t retires du site Web de la Maison-Blanche le jour de linvestiture du nouveau prsident amricain, comme la not le Washington Post, ou encore que ladministration Trump a demand  lEPA, lAgence amricaine de protection de l'environnement, de retirer la page relative aux changements climatiques de son site Web, comme la indiqu Reuters.

 Si le site venait  tre ferm, des annes de travail que nous avons fait sur le changement climatique disparatront , avait alors dclar l'un des membres de l'EPA  Reuters, qui a ajout que certains employs s'efforaient de sauver une partie de l'information contenue sur le site Web et dautres ont tent de convaincre l'administration Trump afin den conserver des parties. 

Certains craignent que les donnes ne soient intentionnellement perdues ou altres. D'autres veulent s'assurer que les donnes sont disponibles  plus d'un endroit, en particulier sur plus d'un site Web gouvernemental, tant donn que les rductions budgtaires pourraient avoir un impact sur l'espace serveur et donc garder ces ensembles de donnes pourrait ne plus tre une priorit.

Cest dans ce contexte que sont nes diverses initiatives visant  protger laccs aux donnes. Lune delles, DataRefuge, a t mise sur pied aprs llection prsidentielle par Penn Libraries (de luniversit de Pennsylvanie) et Penn Program in the Environmental Humanities (un collectif de chercheurs, d'tudiants, d'artistes, de scientifiques et d'ducateurs dont la mission est de susciter une prise de conscience locale et mondiale et un engagement dans le domaine mergent des sciences humaines de l'environnement).

Margaret Janz, bibliothcaire de luniversit de Pennsylvanie, a comment cette initiative en expliquant que  nous sommes trs proccups par le fait que les donnes puissent tre mises hors ligne et que le public pourrait ne plus y avoir accs autrement que par des demandes invoquant la Freedom of Information Act . Et de continuer en disant que  notre objectif est de faire des copies dignes de confiance des donnes pour qu'elles soient disponibles au public et adaptes  la recherche... Ces donnes ne devraient jamais avoir t en un seul endroit .

DateRefuge a tenu environ 30 vnements d'archivage de donnes et chacun d'eux a suscit en moyenne 100 participants, selon Janz. L'vnement du New Hampshire, qui a eu lieu le 10 mars, tait l'un des vnements avec le plus petit taux de participation. Les organisateurs travaillent galement sur les moyens de maintenir leur communaut engage sur le long terme.


*Image satellite de l'ouragan Otto qui s'approche des ctes nord-amricaines*
 Supprimer des donnes est comparable  brler des livres , a estim Matt Jones, un dveloppeur logiciel  Yieldbot bas au Massachusetts qui a particip  l'archivage des donnes  l'vnement du New Hampshire.  Je suis passionn par les donnes et l'information [...] Je ne crois pas en jeter quoi que ce soit : toutes les donnes sont pertinentes pour quelqu'un . 

Les bnvoles de DataRefuge ne piratent pas les sites et ne volent pas les donnes ; ils travaillent  faire des copies de donnes qui sont dans le domaine public.  cet effet, ils reoivent une formation quils peuvent appliquer durant les vnements ou  la maison sils le dsirent.

Une partie du travail est le seeding ; les participants dsignent des URL  stocker dans Internet Archive, la bibliothque numrique publique, pour donner la possibilit  son robot d'exploration dextraire les donnes ncessaires de la page en question. Dans le cas o lopration est trop complexe pour le robot (par exemple si la page est hautement interactive), les seeders la note et le relais sera pass  des volontaires qui vont  rcolter  linformation. 

Pour ce faire, ils vont utiliser des scripts et des outils dvelopps en Python ou R, parcourir manuellement ces pages et collecter des jeux de donnes comme des fichiers GIS ou des cartes mto quils vont sauvegarder.

Durant lvnement qui a eu lieu au New Hampshire, ces  collecteurs  taient diviss en deux groupes : ceux qui se servaient doutils Python et ceux qui se servaient doutils R. 

 ::fleche::  visiter le site de DataRefuge

Source : Washington Post (DataRefuge), Washington Post (rfrences aux changements climatiques retires de la page de la Maison-Blanche), Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?


C'est une bonne chose.

Non pas la sauvegarde particulirement de ces donnes l, mais la prise de conscience de la vulnrabilit, volatilit et la non prennit des donnes numriques en tout genre.
On vient de se rendre compte que,  l'occasion d'un vnement aussi soudain que inimaginable il y a encore quelques mois, que de magnifiques quantits de donnes, disponibles pour tous  tout moment, ouvraient, du jour au lendemain (ou quasiment) disparaitre totalement sans possible retour.

Reste  esprer maintenant que la prise de conscience ne se limite pas aux donnes climatiques de cette agence, mais qu'elle fasse tache d'huile au niveau mondial.
Parce que oui, dans nos pays, soit disant volus et civiliss, on peut mettre au pouvoir un type ne semble pas avoir, en tout cas nous semble pas,  nous ici de ce cot de l'ocan un cerveau plus gros que celui d'un oiseau.
Parce que oui, mme nous ici, dans  peine plus de 30 jours, on sapprte  faire la mme chose.
Parce que oui, il existe des abrutis au Moyen-Orient capable de dtruire en quelques minutes des millnaires de patrimoine humanitaire et des annes de travail pour les sauvegarder.
Parce que oui, il n'existe pas sur terre une seule espce, une seule race  part la race humaine capable  la fois de magnifiques prouesses de cration et de tout autant de prouesse d'autodestruction.

Le premier ennemi de l'Homme, c'est l'Homme lui-mme et sa toute grande btise
Lennemi absolu et ultime dans tout l'Univers, s'il faut en dsigner un, c'est l'Homme.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est ce que je dis parfois : Pour sauver le monde, il faut radiquer l'homme.  ::roll:: 

Des donnes de cette valeur ne devraient mme pas avoir besoin d'tre protges contre l'action de quelque fou que ce soit, ces fous ne devraient jamais arriver au pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce qui est triste c'est que l'humain va faire disparaitre normment despces vivantes avant de librer la terre de sa prsence.

Avec le capitalisme, on consomme et on jette, la nature a de moins en moins de place pour elle, les ocans sont pollu, les produits chimique se retrouvent partout, etc.
La bonne nouvelle c'est que si on continu comme a notre fin sera proche.

La terre se remettra trs bien une fois que l'humain aura disparu.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce qui est triste c'est que l'humain va faire disparaitre normment despces vivantes avant de librer la terre de sa prsence.
> 
> Avec le capitalisme, on consomme et on jette, la nature a de moins en moins de place pour elle, les ocans sont pollu, les produits chimique se retrouvent partout, etc.
> La bonne nouvelle c'est que si on continu comme a notre fin sera proche.
> 
> La terre se remettra trs bien une fois que l'humain aura disparu.


Il pourrais bien ne plus y avoir de couche d'ozone, une pidmie mortelle et une guerre nuclaire lespce humaine survivrais quand meme.
Il  t prouv que l'on peut survivre dans des bunkers avec une alimentation  base de Chlorelle, videment seul les plus riches pourrons se payer une place et survivre.

Mais restons raliste, le rchauffement climatique ne menacera pas lespce humaine, beaucoup despce vont disparatre (surtout marine), beaucoup d'humains notamment ceux se situant dans le sud du globe vont mourir mais on est loins d'une extinction massive, au mieu une diminution significative de l'esprance de vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a beaucoup plus grave que le rchauffement climatique (plein de scientifiques disent que c'est tout  fait naturel et que ce n'est pas produit par l'homme).
L'histoire du CO c'est un prtexte pour favoriser les pays riches par rapport aux pauvres, en gros les riches on les moyens d'acheter la taxe CO et les pauvres vendent leur part.
Le CO c'est bon pour la croissance des plantes.

Par contre l'homme est responsable de plein de pollutions vraiment grave et on ne fait rien...

----------


## sevyc64

> Il y a beaucoup plus grave que le rchauffement climatique (plein de scientifiques disent que c'est tout  fait naturel et que ce n'est pas produit par l'homme).


Non !

Le rchauffement climatique est un phnomne naturel et cyclique, et la terre en a connu de bien plus important que l'actuel. Mais cela se produit sur plusieurs milliers d'annes.

Hors l'actuel est le plus important jamais connu,  priori, par sa vitesse de rchauffement. On a gagn en l'espace de 100 ans ce que l'on gagnerait naturellement sur l'espace de 3000  5000 ans. 
Le rchauffement actuel a une part trs importante et majoritaire due  l'homme et  l'industrialisation de la vie depuis 150-200 ans. Il est beaucoup trop rapide pour tre uniquement naturel.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il pourrais bien ne plus y avoir de couche d'ozone, une pidmie mortelle et une guerre nuclaire lespce humaine survivrais quand meme.
> Il  t prouv que l'on peut survivre dans des bunkers avec une alimentation  base de Chlorelle, videment seul les plus riches pourrons se payer une place et survivre...


Il y a eu d'autres races humanodes, la dernire ayant cohabit avec nous. Mais, ils ont totalement disparus.  :;): 

Un truc qui pourrait radicalement liminer l'homme, c'est la fertilit (probablement ce qui a provoqu la disparition de l'homme de Neandertal. On est sur la bonne voix, la fertilit est dj en baisse. Maintenant, dans l'histoire de la plante, il est arriv au moins une fois que la vie a pratiquement disparue en dehors de quelques micro-organismes. L'homme n'tant pas spcialement un micro-organisme, si il avait vcu  cette poque l, il aurait totalement disparu.  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il y a eu d'autres races humanodes, la dernire ayant cohabit avec nous. Mais, ils ont totalement disparus. 
> 
> Un truc qui pourrait radicalement liminer l'homme, c'est la fertilit (probablement ce qui a provoqu la disparition de l'homme de Neandertal. On est sur la bonne voix, la fertilit est dj en baisse. Maintenant, dans l'histoire de la plante, il est arriv au moins une fois que la vie a pratiquement disparue en dehors de quelques micro-organismes. L'homme n'tant pas spcialement un micro-organisme, si il avait vcu  cette poque l, il aurait totalement disparu.


On as la solution, banque de sperme et insmination artificiel  ::mrgreen:: 
On en es pas encore au ftus voluant dans le bocal mais je pense pas qu'on en soit trs loins.

Quand aux extermination de masse elles sont le fruit de cataclysmes plantaires (chute mtorite, ruption d'un super volcan...), l"homme ne peut rien y faire pour le moment, c'est pas de bol la technique de Bruce Willis ne marcherais pas dans la ralit.
Les animaux/organismes volus qui ont survcus sont ceux qui consommaient peu de ressources et vivaient sous terre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> On as la solution, banque de sperme et insmination artificiel 
> On en es pas encore au ftus voluant dans le bocal mais je pense pas qu'on en soit trs loins.
> 
> Quand aux extermination de masse elles sont le fruit de cataclysmes plantaires (chute mtorite, ruption d'un super volcan...), l"homme ne peut rien y faire pour le moment, c'est pas de bol la technique de Bruce Willis ne marcherais pas dans la ralit.
> Les animaux/organismes volus qui ont survcus sont ceux qui consommaient peu de ressources et vivaient sous terre.


Non, aucun organisme volu n'a survcu, seuls des organismes primaires ont passs le cap. Et si un produit chimique dtruit le chromosome X, il n'y aura plus que des femmes. Par contre, si il dtruit le  chromosome Y, il n'y aura pas de reproduction du tout. Et surtout, il n'est pas prouv que des hommes puissent vivre dans des Bunkers pendant des centaines d'annes ... et encore moins des milliers d'annes sans dgnrer gravement. 

Surtout que les plus riches (ceux que tu annonces comme les rescaps) : Ils se dtestent, et cherchent en permanence  se procurer ce qu'ont les autres sans rflchir aux consquences (c'est mme exactement pour a qu'ils dtruisent la plante). Donc, tes Bunker sous-terrains seront comme le radeau de la mduse, ils se boufferont entre eux, et leur bunker sera leur tombeau.

Bref, si une humanit devait survivre  une grande catastrophe, il faudrait que les seuls survivants soit des gens totalement dsintresss et dtachs de toute forme de possession que ce soit. C'est donc trs mal barr.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hors l'actuel est le plus important jamais connu,  priori, par sa vitesse de rchauffement. On a gagn en l'espace de 100 ans ce que l'on gagnerait naturellement sur l'espace de 3000  5000 ans.


Ouais je sais pas...
Dans cette vido on voit des scientifiques qui ont fait un boulot beaucoup plus prcis, en prenant beaucoup plus de mesures et a montre que le rchauffement n'est pas li  l'mission de CO.


Regardez de 6:50  9:30.

L'Antarctique s'tend, l'Arctique fond... mais pourquoi ?

Il y a clairement des problmes beaucoup plus grave que le CO dans l'cologie.
Qu'on s'occupe de nettoyer les ocans, qu'on arrte d'utiliser des produits chimiques pour cultiver des plantes, qu'on arrte llevage industriel, etc.
Parce que l si tu paies tu peux produire autant de CO que tu veux, donc a sert  rien...

Les gros escrocs aiment la taxe carbone par contre :



> Escroquerie  la taxe carbone : procs du casse du sicle
> 'escroquerie a t surnomme le casse du sicle. Douze personnes sont juges, ce lundi au tribunal correctionnel de Paris, dans le cadre du volet le plus important de l'arnaque  la taxe carbone qui aura fait perdre 1,6 milliard d'euros  la France et 5 milliards  l'Europe. Le procs doit durer jusqu'au 30 mai.

----------


## Grogro

> Un truc qui pourrait radicalement liminer l'homme, c'est la fertilit (probablement ce qui a provoqu la disparition de l'homme de Neandertal. On est sur la bonne voix, la fertilit est dj en baisse.


La notre est en chute libre, et fortement acclre. De mme que la fertilit des asiatiques. Ce n'est pas le cas partout dans le monde, certaines rgions djouant tous les scnarios connus de transition dmographique. Mais parler de la surpopulation et de la bombe dmographique, c'est tabou.

----------


## Grogro

> L'Antarctique s'tend, l'Arctique fond... mais pourquoi ?


C'est fini a.

On pensait que 97% de l'Antarctique se refroidissait ( l'exception de la pninsule Antarctique) pendant que l'Arctique se rchauffait rapidement, on s'est aperu trs rcemment que c'tait faux et qu'on s'tait tromps : car pendant que la glace semble s'accumuler en surface, on s'est aperus que les eaux rchauffes faisaient fondre certains glaciers en profondeur.

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/video/...8979_3244.html
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/plane...e-polaire.html
https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/natu...rctique_110982

----------

